# I dropped my hedgehog and now he hates me ?



## Julianah13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yesterday my hedgehog made a mess of his playpen so I tried to fix it for him, I held him in my arms because I couldn't fix the play pen with him in it. When I was done fixing it I started to pet my hedgehog but he was trying to go back to playing. When I was petting him he slipped from my arms and fell hitting himself a little bit with the fence of the playpen and then hitting the floor. I cannot belive what happened and I can't forgive myself. Well he seemed fine after the drop maybe a little startled at first but then he fell asleep in his sleeping bag. When I put him back in his cage he seemed totally normal and went to sleep in his cage and later ran on his wheel as usual and eat food and drank water. Today when I went to take him out of his cage he didn't want me to touch him at all! But I put him in his play pen and he played as usual and ate some food but he wouldn't letme touch him! He let my mom touch him but not me! I tried to put him in a blanket on my lap but he wouldn't sit still he kept on trying to escape as if he thought I was going to kill him or something. He's usually the sweetest he hedgehog ever nd always lets me pet him and falls asleep on me. I haven't told my mom about the drop but I'm so scared that he may never be the same or injured. When I placed him back in his cage his was running around everywhere like he couldn't sit still and he seems so scared ! I'm so sad I can't take him being mad at me I don't know what to do please someone help me???????


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's ok. I think most of us here have experienced a hedgehog falling, being dropped, or in my case getting flung because she decided to bite my husband when he wasn't paying attention and then wouldn't let go when he jumped. :roll: Anyway, you may have to spend some time earning his trust back. Fortunately for you hedgehogs seem to seldom hold grudges for very long. Just keep handling him and showing him that nothing bad is going to happen when you handle him. Bribery wouldn't hurt.

However, do keep a very close eye on him for a bit. It's so hard to tell when they're injured. They're not super fragile creatures like we often think they are, but they are quite small. If you see anything out of the ordinary in the way he moves or if you notice blood in his urine or poo get him to the vet.


----------



## Julianah13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you so much this made me feel so much better!!! but how should I earn his trust back he won't even go near me when he smells me but he does take food from a spoon when I feed him from sometimes.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Mostly it's just time, persistence, and patience. Just keep trying, and be a little extra generous with the treats for a bit.


----------



## Julianah13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you sooooo much! I'm deffinelty going to try this I was so worried he might never like me again haha


----------



## Julianah13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Also one more thing. My hedgehog seems to be overly hyper since his fall. In addition he's also he also seems very scared when someone gets near him. He was always so calm and sweet and lazy! But he's even fighting with himself I don't know what going on im scared. I don't know if this might help but it has been a while since I took him from out of his cage but he has been out for atleast 3 days in a row for a long time


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just so you know, I deleted the new topic you made - it's easiest on everyone if you keep things in one topic so people can read what's already been said and can see the background of the situation. 

That said, I think you should take your hedgehog to the vet. To me, a sudden behavior change following something like a fall would be a red flag. Prey animals like hedgehogs are VERY good at hiding signs of injury and illness, especially when they're around a predator. It seems unusual, but hyperactivity or an unusual amount of activity, etc. can also be a sign of stress or injury, if they're trying to hide the injury. His other behavior could be due to pain.

It could also just be from the scare of the fall...but personally, I would rather err on the side of caution and have a vet check him out, just to be sure he's fine. It's so hard to tell with these guys sometimes.


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, if you don't see his personality back to normal you should go to a vet. I recently dropped my hedgehog, but it was only about an inch fall. She was pretty scared at first but I think I'm starting to earn her trust back  thank goodness, I was so scared like you were! I'm sooo glad she's not hurt and is acting normal. Anyways, if he keeps on acting strangely, you should definitely get to a vet! Also, as Lilysmommy said, you should check out their poop and see if it's normal.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

please do not post on old threads, it's against the forum rules


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry, i didn't know!


----------

